# chroot - Probleme bei Installation

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Ich wollte mir nun (ohne ISOs) die 1.4er Version installieren. Doch es hapert gleich am Anfang...

Ich hab auf meinem Rechner eine Partition frei (die in meinem bestehenden Linux-System auf /vmware gemounted ist). Diese Partition hab ich entlert und die stage-3 mal zum ausprobieren reinentpackt.

Nun möchte ich ja irgendwann mit der Installation beginnen und hab deshalb (irgendwo hab ich das gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo!), dass ich in dieses Verzeichnis chroot-en soll.

Beim Versuch:

chroot /vmware (nat. als root)

bekomm ich nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

chroot: cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied

Sagt mir aber nicht wirklich was.

Vielleicht weiß jemand weiter.

Ich hab irgendwo schon mal ein Manual gesehen, wie ich Gentoo ohne CD installiere von einem laufenden LInux-System aus. Ich find das Manual aber nicht mehr. kann mir da jm. einen Link sagen?

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Deever

Du hast keine auführrechte auf dieser partition. Einfach in der /etc/fstab eintragen.

[OT]Hat jemand mal die root auf 'noexec' gestellt? Macht das spass??  :Very Happy: [/OT]

----------

## rincewind

HI !

Oder es liegt daran daß du mit den falschen Parametern enttarred hast.

aus der installationsanleitung:

---snip-----

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2

Wichtig: Achten Sie darauf, dass Sie das Archiv mit der Option "p" entpacken. Wenn Sie dies vergessen, werden die Rechte einiger Dateien nicht stimmen.---snip----

Gruss Rince

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bekomm ich nur folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> chroot: cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied
> ...

 

Das besagt das die Zugriffsrechte nicht stimmen. Ich habe gestern in einem anderen Thread mal einige Links zum Thema Rechte gepostet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab irgendwo schon mal ein Manual gesehen, wie ich Gentoo ohne CD installiere von einem laufenden LInux-System aus. Ich find das Manual aber nicht mehr. kann mir da jm. einen Link sagen?
> 
> 

 

Die Seiten von Gentoo.org oder Gentoo.de sind Dir bekannt? Dann weiss ich nicht warum Du die Manuals nicht findest.

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Die Seiten von Gentoo.org oder Gentoo.de sind Dir bekannt? Dann weiss ich nicht warum Du die Manuals nicht findest.

 

Sicher kenn ich die Seiten, hab auch schon viele Manuals dort gelesen. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr, in welchem die Anleitung stand, das System mit einer chroot-Umgebung aufzusetzen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sowas gab.

 *Quote:*   

> Oder es liegt daran daß du mit den falschen Parametern enttarred hast. 

 

Ich hab das p Flag zwar nicht verwendet, die Attribute von (z.B. /bin/bash) stehen aber auf root:root / rwx-r-xr-x. Sollte ja so passen, oder?

Werds aber daheim nochmal neu mit dem p-Flag entpacken. Vielleicht gehts dann. (wobei ich nicht wüsste, was dann bei den Attributen anders sein sollte...)

Danke jedenfalls!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Nemo

Hi,

ich denke dies ist die Seite die du suchst. 

http://www.pl-berichte.de/berichte/review_gentoo.html

 :Wink: 

Nemo

----------

## Kaeptn

Nein, deine Seite wars leider nicht. Is aber auch ganz nett geschrieben.

Bin soeben draufgekommen, wo ich das gelesen hatte, und zwar hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/build.html#doc_chap9

Da stand das, woran ich mich erinnern kann!

Danke trotzdem an alle.

MfG

Fritz

----------

